# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Moe

## Frankos

ik heb de laatste tijd vaak last van vermoeidheid,
Ook nadat ik ongeveer negen uur heb geslapen ben ik de hele dag door moe.
Ik ben 16 jaar en denk dat datniet echt normaal is. 's avonds na het eten lig ik op de bank om 6 uur en ben doodmoe, terwijl ik dan nog niet eens gesport heb! Kan iemand mij helpen, of zou ik naar de huisarts moeten gaan ofzo?

groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Als ik jou was zou ik beginnen met een bloedonderzoek...misschien heb je ijzertekort,bloedarmoede,lage bloeddruk.....
Dus ik raad je aan even een bezoekje aan je huisarts te brengen!
Laat ons eens weten hoe het daar afloopt ok?

Dan kunnen we je verdere tips geven!
Sterkte!!!!!

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Ook ik, net als Agnes raad je aan om naar de huisarts te gaan. Kan hij/zij je helemaal onderzoeken en door bv. ook bloed af te nemen kijken wat er aan de hand is. Sterkte!

----------


## John_Swain

Ik ben zelf geen fan van artsen maar soms moet je...
9 uur slapen? misschien slaap je gewoon net iets teveel waardoor je levenloos word...
ken het gevoel als ik langer dan 8 uur slaap ben ik ook kapot als ik opsta...

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Frankos,

Hoe gaat het nu met je? Al erachter gekomen waardoor je zo moe was? Heel veel succes!


Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Frankos

Hallo!
Het gaat nu weer gewoon goed.
Ik denk dat het gewoon aan school lag: te lange dagen enzo.
Ik ben op een gegeven moment vitamine B gaan slikken van davitamon
en dat hielp echt kreeg er meer energie van en was gewoon weer fit.
Groeten

Frank-Paul

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Frank-Paul

Mooi om te lezen dat het weer helemaal goed met je gaat, en dat je ook de oorzaak gevonden hebt!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## John_Swain

> Hallo!
> Het gaat nu weer gewoon goed.
> Ik denk dat het gewoon aan school lag: te lange dagen enzo.
> Ik ben op een gegeven moment vitamine B gaan slikken van davitamon
> en dat hielp echt kreeg er meer energie van en was gewoon weer fit.
> Groeten
> 
> Frank-Paul


te weinig vitaminen dus!
tja dat kan ook mee helpen aan vermoeidheid... en soms tijd voor jezelf nemen moet ook geen kwaad kunnen.
pillen als davitamon zijn goeie dingen alleen moet je wel uitkijken dat je er niet teveel van slikt, want zelfs vitaminen blijken ook een soort drug te zijn  :Smile: 
just a tip. 1 per dag is voldoende.

heb overigens nog een tip voor je om je beter te voelen en geloof me het werkt echt! Huisarten doen dit ook, alleen vertellen dit nooit aan de clienten omdat hun anders niks aan je verdienen.
slik 1 maal per dag 1 a 2 paracetamol tabletten doe ik ook elke dag werkt perfect!

goed om te lezen dat het weer beter met je gaat.
maar ik wil je toch even aanraden iets vaker groenten te eten ook al zijn die spruitjes niet te pruimen :P

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Frank-Paul,

Fijn om te horen dat je de oorzaak en de oplossing gevonden hebt, ik hoop dat je je goed blijft voelen!

Groetjes Luuss

@ John, van sommige vitaminen moet je niet teveel van nemen want dat is schadelijk. En wat betreft jou paracetamol advies... toen ik peuter/kleuter was had ik vaak ooronsteking en naast de normale kuur moest ik ook paracetamol nemen, ik raakte er 'immuun' voor moest steeds meer paracetamollen nemen om van dezelfde pijn af te komen, dus kan verslavend zijn en na een onderzoek zijn ze erachter gekomen dat paracetamol voor mij niet meer werkt... dus wees daar voorzichtig mee!

----------


## Agnes574

Idd Luuss...ben het met je eens qua paracetamol innemen; ik weet ook dat daar de wildste verhalen over rondgaan, maar pas er aub mee op wat je inneemt!!

----------

